# Vnode Driver



## andy8 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,

I  don't  know  how  to  add  this  following  line  to  my  kernel  configuration  file  :


```
pseudo-device  vn	    #Vnode driver
```
I  have  built  a  custom  kernel  called  'MYKERNEL'  but  need  some  help  on  inserting  the  line
into  my  kernel.

How  could  I  achieve  that ?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 10, 2011)

On current versions of FreeBSD, that's obsolete.  It's now md(4), and has been for something like ten years.  Is your system really that old, or maybe it's just old documentation?


----------



## andy8 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks  for  replying. The  documentation  that  I'm  using  is  old  and  should
be  used  with  FreeBSD 4.8. I'm  however  using  Release  8.1.


----------



## andy8 (Apr 11, 2011)

But,  how  could  I  insert  the  line  into  the  custom  kernel ?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 11, 2011)

Use your favorite text editor to open the config file.  If device md isn't in it already, add it.  It's already in GENERIC.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 11, 2011)

When in doubt, read the handbook:
8.5 Building and Installing a Custom Kernel


----------

